# Northwest Texas???



## pennovice

Just wondering if the North Texas club is the closest to Amarillo.


----------



## its_virgil

Looks like. There is a chapter in OK but that would not be closer. Do I see a T/O Panhandle Areas Chapter starting?
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## plano_harry

Hey Dennis, we are talking about a meeting in Wichita Falls soon.  That is only 4 hours away - an average drive in Texas!  :biggrin:

Happy New Year!
Harry


----------

